

Ideating An alternative to TutorSpree - machupai
http://crunchyideas.blogspot.com/2011/06/alternative-to-tutorspree.html

======
machupai
it may highly possible (Given that they are YC) that TutorSpree has most of
these features thought and discarded/postponed for various Reason. But it will
be interesting to see the thought process put behind these decisions. I hope
somebody from Tutorspree will respond back to this.

